# AKC's Most Popular Breeds



## Mandy'sMom (Feb 27, 2008)

Let's hear it for all of us !!! I just read an article on the internet about the AKC's 10 most popular breeds. German Shepherds proudly came in as #3.
Way to go GSD's !!!

Mandy's Mom


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I'd rather see them not on the list, like maybe number 100? 

More popular they are, the more puppy mills will churn them out.


----------



## FredSmi (Nov 20, 2008)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

#3?!









Bad news. Half the people out there owning and breeding GSDs should never even think of having a GSD. Half of those people probably should not even own a dog.

Popularity is a very, very bad thing for animals, especially dog breeds. When something is popular, everyone wants one even though few could care for them, then most of those get ill treated or dumped. To feed the demand for popular breeds, people breed them like crazy, only caring about pumping out the pups to make a quick buck. It happened with cockers after Lady and the Tramp, it happened with Shar Peis in the 80s, it happened with 101 Dalmatians and the Dalmatian, it's going to happen with beagles after Uno, and any breed in the top 10 for any length of time suffers. Many goldens are falling apart, lots of labs have issues, and so do many German shepherds.

I'd rather the GSD be towards the bottom of the registration list.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WI'd rather see them not on the list, like maybe number 100?
> 
> More popular they are, the more puppy mills will churn them out.


I agree, the more popular the more that are going to be end up in shelters and in the hands of the wrong people etc.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.akc.org/reg/dogreg_stats.cfm

Full stats. Congrats to the rotties for dropping farther down! That's good news. Hopefully more irresponsible people are moving away from that breed.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I am surprised: you dont see many in my area and even our Vet told us Sashi was exceptional looking that the one he saw werent too great looking. 
I hope not either. In the 70's when Dobermans were so popular, they got a bad rep. And we had 2 very nice ones but people treated them like they were man eaters


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, the Yorkie, the puppymill dog of choice! So sad!


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

I look at petfinder a least once a week, so many labs listed .Not always so great to be #1, and I'm sure after the Marely movie there will be even more.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I thought about the Yorkie right away when I saw the list. I know at least 10 people in my circle of friends alone that have purchased Yorkies in the last 6 months. One is stone deaf. All were purchased from BYB's or Petstores. I tried to warn those that I could but all they cared about was getting one as fast as possible and carrying it around in their purses. Sad.


----------



## Mandy'sMom (Feb 27, 2008)

I didn't realize until reading the replies that maybe it isn't so great to be in the top 10. Especially the bit about puppy mills. I've loved all my GSD's so much and guess I took for granted they all have wonderful lives. Sorry.

Mandy's Mom


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

It's great that every body loves them and wants one but it's not great that people are sticking them out in their yards and letting the dogs breed just so they can make a pretty penny. Backyard breeders and Puppy Mill are in my 10 ten list of things that make me mad. I strongly believe that you should breed dogs because they are standard and because you love the breed and you want to send quality working dogs into the world.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

This summer an internet TV production company called Answers TV did a special on the AKC's Top 10 Breeds. The person doing the interview is a trainer and very very active with shelters and rescue work. Her thoughts (along with mine and those of many people) are that once a breed becomes popular, people rush to buy without knowing what they are getting. I was asked to be the GSD rep - (I have not seen the other breed segments). It is geared for people who have NO experience with a breed, and are looking to find what breed may suit them. I think it was a great idea, and commend the people who put this together.

Here is the link:

http://www.answerst v.com/AnswersTV/ /Channel. aspx?ChannelID= 9f56ebc6- e839-4b1c- 82a9-0144bc1ef7a 5&StartPoint= Folder1455& AP=true

If you scroll down on the left side, and click on the German Shepherd (my own dog Fritz)...... .

Interestingly, I had never met the dog that was present at the interview. The producer neglected to tell me to bring Fritz along, and they had to scramble to get a local GSD, as Fritz was happily relaxing back at home, almost an hour and a half away! But yes, the PHOTOS are all of Fritz.

I think one way to combat a breed turning into a "fad" is to renew our commitment to public education about the breed. 

Christine


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMhttp://www.akc.org/reg/dogreg_stats.cfm
> 
> Full stats. Congrats to the rotties for dropping farther down! That's good news. Hopefully more irresponsible people are moving away from that breed.


Great news for them! 
You know, that really surprised me though. With so many cities jumping on the 'let's ban all Pit Bulls' bandwagon, I expected Rotties to start becoming more popular again.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GunnersMomYou know, that really surprised me though. With so many cities jumping on the 'let's ban all Pit Bulls' bandwagon, I expected Rotties to start becoming more popular again.


Same here. If cities do continue this banning trend though, that may still happen. Maybe even with our GSDs.









I agree with pretty much everyone here. I'd be happy about that list if I knew it was the result of good breeders, but sadly that isn't the case. So many breeds can be ruined by people looking to make profit off them.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Except when cities ban pits they usually ban Rotts too.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: angela scriverExcept when cities ban pits they usually ban Rotts too.


_Really?_ Wow. I haven't seen any bans that include Rotties, yet. Just Pits. 
I _have_ seen a few blanket type "dangerous dog" laws trying to be pushed through, where basically anyone who owns a Rottie, Dobie, GSD, Akita, Chow, etc., etc., etc., would have to carry extra insurance, meet containment requirements and all that. But I haven't seen any outright bans on anything but Pits, yet.

(~shudder~) The thought of it is just scary. I have no problem with Pits and I think the banning of them is assinine. (I'd rather see a ban on stupid, irresponsible people.) But beyond that, I don't want to give them an inch because eventually they'll take the mile and it will effect all of us. 
Ugh - sorry for the slightly off-topic rant, there. 




> Originally Posted By: CaitlinSame here. If cities do continue this banning trend though, that may still happen. Maybe even with our GSDs.


That's something I don't even want to think about. It scares the **** out of me.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

My hometown bans rotts, pits, dobes. They do not inforce it though, but it's on the books.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DianaM
> 
> it's going to happen with beagles after Uno,


#1 what/who is "Uno"?

#2 it has already happened to Beagles, they are #5. They are VERY cute (especially as puppies) a good size with a "wash and wear" coat. But IMO, they are NOT good pets for the average "Joe". They are HOUNDS that are ruled by their noses and are not one of the easiest breeds to train.
There are over 7,000 of them just on petfinder.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Uno, the Westminster champ

http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/23096596/


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My Cairn Terrier is #51, good for that, people haven't yet realized how **** adorable they are, but they are true working Terriers and can dig like a roto-tiller in seconds. I am always shocked to see the JRT so low, at 78! I guess because when I'm showing my horses the grounds are virtually over running with the little terrorists, my dog included, but my JRT is a member of the English Jack Russell Terrier Asscociation, you are not eligible for registration if you are an AKC registered dog as the English Jacks still breed for good old fashioned working qualities, hence the shorter legged more compact terrier, they scorn at the Fox terrier style of the AKC Russells. The two registries fought each other like the Hatfields and McCoys with the English JRT winning the Jack Russell Terrier title and the AKC having to use Parson Russell Terrier. I like both styles but admire the tenacity ( no pun intended) to keep the working terrier image first and foremost over looks or style.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

This is nothing new. German Shepherds have been #3 on AKC's most popular breeds list for quite a while now. The last time they were less than #3 was in 2005 when they were 4th on the list but before that they were #3 or at least in the top 5 for many years so it's not like they have suddenly gained in popularity or something.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I







Cairns! Such awesome dogs! I hope they don't get more popular.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't know that about the JRT breed, very interesting.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

You know, if you just do a search for "Yorkie" on the local classifieds how many of those little buggers come up??

Yorkies, snorkies, poorkies, chiorkies, snorkles, everything. 

Poor little dogs.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

My Standard Schnauzer is 99th on the AKC popularity list. They are the least popular (by far) of all the three different Schnauzer breeds. She was hard to find, difficult to acquire, required getting on a waiting list and has been worth every effort! Not a breed for the inexperienced, however! Smarter than your "average bear", very active and has a sense of humour that will put tears in your eyes!









I named her Hershey's Special Dark because she's solid black and a little sweet and a little bitter, lol.


----------

